# Coding FLE sidemarker... ON !! Euro lci F30



## Kiffouille (Jan 3, 2018)

Hy guys

I'm looking to code US sidemarker on a European lci f30 with 5A2 full led headlights.

Yes here in Europe we want them ON ! Lol

Already tried coding FLE 43 and FLE 44 with LM_ID_LT04 => 00 to 04
And LM04_NAME => 00 to 0D
But nothing change.
I think POLI1_idx, DRL_Idx need some changes too.

Any ideas? Or can someone send me his US CAFD FLE with sidemarker ON to compare with ECE CAFD?

Thank you all


----------



## Kiffouille (Jan 3, 2018)

Here's what I'm looking for ***x1f642;


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Attach your FLE NCD.

Do your headlamps have sidemarkers? Pictured are the eyebrows used as turn signals.

This shows sidemarkers: 


http://imgur.com/DzQmr0A


----------



## Kiffouille (Jan 3, 2018)

Hy Almaretto

Thank you very much for your reply 

In attachment you will find picture of CAFD, and a picture of the headlight of the car (S5A2A Lci) 
Is that what you need? 

The goal I am looking for is to have turnsignal always on


----------



## Kiffouille (Jan 3, 2018)

Almaretto, if it helps :
Here's a Pic of the headlight with turnsignal on. 

I'm only looking for the FDL changes to make them ON all the time. 
But if you have VO solution with deleting ECE country code in FA and adding US country code in FA, and then VO Code both FLE, it would be great too!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Kiffouille said:


> Almaretto, if it helps :
> Here's a Pic of the headlight with turnsignal on.
> 
> I'm only looking for the FDL changes to make them ON all the time.
> But if you have VO solution with deleting ECE country code in FA and adding US country code in FA, and then VO Code both FLE, it would be great too!


VO coding will not work. US cars do not have turn signals always on.


----------



## Kiffouille (Jan 3, 2018)

Hello
And about this one in picture with FLE
Is it turnsignal or is it eyebrow?
Thank you in advance for your reply


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Kiffouille said:


> Hello
> And about this one in picture with FLE
> Is it turnsignal or is it eyebrow?
> Thank you in advance for your reply


This may help:

https://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=20644639&postcount=29


----------



## Kiffouille (Jan 3, 2018)

Thank you Almaretto I will try and make you a feedback!


----------



## Gbrl_rdrgz (Jan 8, 2022)

Kiffouille said:


> Thank you Almaretto I will try and make you a feedback!


Hey! I’m having the same issue. Where you able to do it properly?


----------

